# Puck lifting after a shot



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

I have noticed after a have pulled a shot then steamed some milk sometimes the puck sticks to the shower screen, sometimes when I press the puck with my finger I notice it slightly moves back down to the basket.

When I knock out the puck it leaves some behind in the bottom edges and when it sticks to the shower screen and leaves exactly the same behind.

I will add a picture or 2 next time I pull a shot.

Any ideas would be great as I do not have a clue why this would be happening.

I'm using an IMS comp 16-20/22g dosing 17g mixing and collapsing, then I use a distribution tool followed by a firm tamp.

Getting 42-45g out in 36sec.

Just let me know if anymore info is required thanks

Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

It doesn't matter. Fine grind, pressure release, vacuum.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Sam_d said:


> I have noticed after a have pulled a shot then steamed some milk sometimes the puck sticks to the shower screen, sometimes when I press the puck with my finger I notice it slightly moves back down to the basket.
> 
> When I knock out the puck it leaves some behind in the bottom edges and when it sticks to the shower screen and leaves exactly the same behind.
> 
> ...


 Which machine and which grinder?


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Which machine and which grinder?


It's a fracino cherub and a macap m4 I also use a fracino model t

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

You are not alone@MediumRoastSteam !


----------



## MrSmartepants (Aug 3, 2020)

This happened a couple of times with me. Not a problem, just a partial vacuum exists when the pressure releases and drains the plenum water through the overflow.

If you did a really good job of polishing after tamping then the puck will stick to the shower screen.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Sam_d said:


> It's a fracino cherub and a macap m4 I also use a fracino model t
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


 So... I'm also suffering from this. On a brand new machine. It happens quite often for me, like 99% of the time. Infuriating.

I know this can happen sometimes, but.... every time? It's crazy. So, I actually took my machine back to Bella Barista, and.... it didn't happen a single time. Not once. The only different thing we had was the grinder and the location.

So, for me, I'm putting this down to setup configuration, the coffee used, humidity and prep.

I once watched my stuck puck and it was there for 15 minutes before I blipped the pump.

The only solution I found thus far is to blip the pump like everyone else does. Or, you can grind coarser and increase the dose, change the coffee... But... if it's not to your taste, just learn to live with it. It just happens. And don't worry, it happens to all of us, unless you have a lever machine or a machine which doesn't drain the group afterwards. There are plenty of threads on this out there.

Question: are you single dosing your Macap? I have a theory.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

One cause for puck lifting is rapid depression of the brew lever. The sudden change from pressure on the puck to vacuum above it will cause the puck to lift.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> One cause for puck lifting is rapid depression of the brew lever. The sudden change from pressure on the puck to vacuum above it will cause the puck to lift.


 Yes, correct. I remember this from the Pro-700. But if your machine is solenoid operated, you don't have a choice.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Yes! But if your machine is solenoid operated, you don't have a choice.


 AAH🥵


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> AAH🥵


 Indeed. What's interesting though is, I had a Gaggia Classic for years, the group is solenoid activated, but I don't remember having this issue. Ok, maybe the odd one, but it wasn't a frequent problem. It would be the odd one out every blue moon. With this machine it's rather the opposite.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't see why it's a problem. My puck sticks to the shower screen at least half the time. Putting the portafilter back over it and just touching it is enough to knock it loose. Makes no difference to the shots as far as I can see.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> So... I'm also suffering from this. On a brand new machine. It happens quite often for me, like 99% of the time. Infuriating.
> I know this can happen sometimes, but.... every time? It's crazy. So, I actually took my machine back to Bella Barista, and.... it didn't happen a single time. Not once. The only different thing we had was the grinder and the location.
> So, for me, I'm putting this down to setup configuration, the coffee used, humidity and prep.
> I once watched my stuck puck and it was there for 15 minutes before I blipped the pump.
> ...


Interesting to hear this. Also I don't do any polish at all I have a cheap ass push tamp and never polish

Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> So... I'm also suffering from this. On a brand new machine. It happens quite often for me, like 99% of the time. Infuriating.
> I know this can happen sometimes, but.... every time? It's crazy. So, I actually took my machine back to Bella Barista, and.... it didn't happen a single time. Not once. The only different thing we had was the grinder and the location.
> So, for me, I'm putting this down to setup configuration, the coffee used, humidity and prep.
> I once watched my stuck puck and it was there for 15 minutes before I blipped the pump.
> ...


What I do is fill my bean hopper and keep the gate closed and grind and drop beans down as needed so I guess it's technically single doseing

Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Sam_d said:


> What I do is fill my bean hopper and keep the gate closed and grind and drop beans down as needed so I guess it's technically single doseing
> 
> Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


 Ok. I'd be very interested in hearing this. Try putting 150g or 200g of beans in the hopper and grind as per design. You'll find you'd need to adjust your grinder coarser. Pull shots like that for a few days and report back. Let us know if the issue goes away. If it goes, then we now know why. 🤞(I don't have a hopper fed grinder so I can't validate the experiment, but when I was at Bella Barista this was exactly what happened - I was using a hopper fed grinder). Also, you'll find you'd be getting far better looking and tasty shots I'd you use your grinder as intended.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Ok. I'd be very interested in hearing this. Try putting 150g or 200g of beans in the hopper and grind as per design. You'll find you'd need to adjust your grinder coarser. Pull shots like that for a few days and report back. Let us know if the issue goes away. If it goes, then we now know why. (I don't have a hopper fed grinder so I can't validate the experiment, but when I was at Bella Barista this was exactly what happened - I was using a hopper fed grinder). Also, you'll find you'd be getting far better looking and tasty shots I'd you use your grinder as intended.


So your saying to leave the bean gate open? And not fill the hopper full maybe halfway?

Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Sam_d said:


> So your saying to leave the bean gate open? And not fill the hopper full maybe halfway?
> 
> Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


 Yes, exactly that. Stick the who,e 250g bag if you want. The more the better. I'd say doing what you are doing currently has nothing but adverse and detrimental impact on your shot of espresso, for no benefit what so ever (I.e.: he chamber will still have grinds left behind). You are not "trully" single dosing, you are just having a very uneven grind in your basket.

edit: the bean gate servers no purpose but to remove the hopper with beans in it.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Yes, exactly that. Stick the who,e 250g bag if you want. The more the better. I'd say doing what you are doing currently has nothing but adverse and detrimental impact on your shot of espresso, for no benefit what so ever (I.e.: he chamber will still have grinds left behind). You are not "trully" single dosing, you are just having a very uneven grind in your basket.
> 
> edit: the bean gate servers no purpose but to remove the hopper with beans in it.


I was hoping to try and get as much grinds out as possible do this by brushing the shoot turning on and off and repeat this till nothing comes out. 
But if you this is have such an adverse effect I will switch up my process

Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Sam_d said:


> I was hoping to try and get as much grinds out as possible do this by brushing the shoot turning on and off and repeat this till nothing comes out.
> But if you this is have such an adverse effect I will switch up my process
> 
> Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


 Yeah. Worth a try, always best to use things as per design. Let us know. Really interesting to see if it actually solves your problem. 👍


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

I will give it a try and get back on it mate

Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Sam_d said:


> I will give it a try and get back on it mate
> 
> Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


 Hey @Sam_d - Just wondering if you had any luck with this? Thanks.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

After almost 2weeks it does seem that the puck lifting seems to not be such an issue anymore I do still notice it ever now and again but it's most definitely not every single shot. Hope this helps anyone else

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Sam_d said:


> After almost 2weeks it does seem that the puck lifting seems to not be such an issue anymore I do still notice it ever now and again but it's most definitely not every single shot. Hope this helps anyone else
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


 For what's worth, I cured mine too:

When disengaging the PF, hold the portafilter loosely (I just grab towards the end of the handle, nearest to me) and let gravity do its thing. I went from having 100% sticky pucks to 0%. before, I was disengaging the PF gently and pretty much hold it steady levelled with the gasket, which I believe formed a vacum of some kind. If I do that, on my machine, with the beans I'm using and with such a fine grind, I'll be guaranteed a "sticker".

glad you solved it too @Sam_d


----------

